
China’s new ‘social credit system’ turns Orwell’s ‘1984’ into reality - qrbLPHiKpiux
https://nypost.com/2019/05/18/chinas-new-social-credit-system-turns-orwells-1984-into-reality/
======
yhoneycomb
Anti-sinoism at its best

